# tl;dr - High airflow, no-leak RTA for TC



## Wash (1/2/17)

I recently started trying out the TC capabilities of my iStick TC60W,

The stock Ti coil reduces the normally awesome airflow (with stock kanthal coils @ 0.3ohm) of the Melo2 to something which I can only describe as being tighter than a duck's arsehole. And, from what I've read about TC, you need airflow.

A quick search (see tl;dr) led to two RTA's which seem to fit the bill - the Ammit and the SM25.

I've found reviews, read reviews, watched reviews, but the problem with reviews is that they only address issues from the reviewers point of view...

So, in short:

I need help choosing an RTA.
Has to be rebuildable (I'm looking at building single spaced coils, plain wire. Nothing exotic).
Needs airflow.
No leaky-leaky.


----------



## zadiac (1/2/17)

Serpent Mini 25

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (1/2/17)

I 2nd @zadiac on the Serpent 25

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (1/2/17)

And thirded!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/2/17)

I forth the SM 25
But you may have leaks but only if you dont wick it right.

Besides that its one hell of a brilliant RTA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (1/2/17)

Geekvape and Wotofo both make excellent tanks, buy both if you can. There are always small differences between tanks, which will change e-liquid flavours slightly. You're going enjoy building, whole new aspect. The experienced guys here can give you info on cotton/wire. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polar (16/2/17)

Know it's been a few...

SM25 with SS isn't bad for Temperature control.

Also check the Geekvape Illusion mini. Simular single coil build deck to the Serpent but with comedian (WTF - Various) coil options.

If you really want the best TC experience, I would recommend something like the Crown V1 with its NI200 coil. It's the best on both flavour and vapour production I have experienced. It's got monster airflow. There's also a single coil RDA available which produces great flavour.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wash (16/2/17)

foGGyrEader said:


> You're going enjoy building, whole new aspect.


I'm already building and wicking coils for my Subtank on the RBA. I've even managed to spin up some twisted wire. I just don't see/feel/taste the advantages of exotic coils. I might have to play around with this some more...



Polar said:


> SM25 with SS isn't bad for Temperature control.


I'm not sure I can run a SS coil in the iStick TC60W. I believe that SS should work for both VW and TC, but that I would need a better mod for SS TC.

Something else that has become apparent in my endless googling, is that these tanks seem to have a much lower capacity than my beloved subtank mini. But this is offset nicely by the fact that they seem to involve a lot less hassle to refill...

Looks like my wishlist now contains:
Hohm Slice LE 101W Mod
Geekvape Ammit
Wotofo SM25
Ni wire (still need to figure out the differences between Ni80, Ni200, Nichrome...)
Ti wire
SS wire

Will look into the Illusion and the Crown ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown (16/2/17)

Wash said:


> I'm already building and wicking coils for my Subtank on the RBA. I've even managed to spin up some twisted wire. I just don't see/feel/taste the advantages of exotic coils. I might have to play around with this some more...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I can run a SS coil in the iStick TC60W. I believe that SS should work for both VW and TC, but that I would need a better mod for SS TC.
> ...


Why the Ammit and SM25? They're fairly similar IMO.

Ni80 and NiChrome are pretty much the same. Ni200 is Nickel which can only be used in temp control.

Personally I am not a fan of Temp Control. I prefer wattage mode. If I were to use temp control wire I'd stick to SS as it can be used in wattage mode as well.

I tried Ti and Ni200 but wasn't a fan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Polar (16/2/17)

Wash said:


> I'm already building and wicking coils for my Subtank on the RBA. I've even managed to spin up some twisted wire. I just don't see/feel/taste the advantages of exotic coils. I might have to play around with this some more...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I can run a SS coil in the iStick TC60W. I believe that SS should work for both VW and TC, but that I would need a better mod for SS TC.
> ...


Ni80 is an alloy usually 80% Nickel and 20% Chromium and called NiChrome. Not intended for temperature control.
Ni200 is a 99.6% pure wrought nickel alloy and the wire that temperature control is founded upon. It has a very predictable resistance curve. Only to be used with temperature control devices as it fumes noxious fumes readily when heated to much.
SS is a bit fidgety at temperature control but has the benefit to work in both VW and TC modes as you mentioned.

The Slice should serve you well as a daily driver.

The crown V1 is great, still use mine today. Stock coils last around 3 weeks of everyday vaping 5ml juice capacity and might be found in the classifieds for a steal. But if you are interested in more expandability the Illusion would be the one to go for. It takes Atlantis style coils which means you'd have your pick of stock coils ranging from kanthal, claptons, Ni200, SS and various ceramics and a rebuildable deck section availible as exrta... A nice all in one device.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wash (16/2/17)

Thanks for the feedback, guys.

The research will continue until the budget catches up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mike (16/2/17)

Hey bud

I highly recommend only using SS for temp control. It can be a bit iffy, but once you get it set up right, it's super convenient. To do this, I think the best budget option would be a Pico or similar. 

If you'd like to borrow a tank and pickup a better mod in the meantime, I have a Serpent Mini that is not doing anything (And a couple lemo2s if you're desperate). More than welcome to use them and I'll give you a couple meters of 26ga ss to try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wash (16/2/17)

Mike said:


> If you'd like to borrow a tank and pickup a better mod in the meantime, I have a Serpent Mini that is not doing anything (And a couple lemo2s if you're desperate). More than welcome to use them and I'll give you a couple meters of 26ga ss to try.



That's very generous of you, @Mike. I might take you up on that in future!


----------



## Silver (16/2/17)

Hi @Wash 

Just saw your posts now - 

May I suggest whatever you do, hold onto that Subtank Mini - its a great tank 
Keep it as a trusty backup - even if you get along with whatever comes next...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wash (16/2/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Wash
> 
> Just saw your posts now -
> 
> ...



No chance of me ditching the subtank mini, @Silver.
Had it since Sept 2015 and still use it daily - hasn't skipped a beat.
The (in)famous Kangertech paint job has performed exactly as expected (i.e. both the mod and tank look like they survived being attacked by a deranged, axe-weilding pixie).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir (16/2/17)

Single coil SM25 but if you are looking for a 100% leak proof RTA I recommend my favorite RTA the OBS Engine.


----------



## Hakhan (17/4/17)

Probably a bit late but if you like temperature control why not get a mod like the minikin boost. It has a power curve function that mimics temp control. There are a few mod that do this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (17/4/17)

Airflow, Single coil, leak proof = OBS Engine Nano. No need to look further.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/obs-engine-nano-review.t35356/

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (24/4/17)

OBS engine or Engine Nano for no fuss wicking and no leaky. The nano is the single coil version and not smaller as the name would suggest....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (24/4/17)

The OBS Engine Nano is exactly what you're looking for.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

